# Bowtech 82nd Airborne replacement limbs tuning problem



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

MA_Bowhunter said:


> I have a 2008 Bowtech 82nd Airborne, 60 pound limbs, 27 inch draw, set-up with a Limbdriver rest . This bow was a tack driver - it shot the arrows out tuned perfectly (bullet holes in paper, etc.) and very accurate. However, last season, I fell in Montana and cracked the lower limb. Brought it back to my local shop, and they replaced both limbs on the bow. However, since then, the bow has a incurable tendency to kick arrows left (fishtail) and slightly down when the tuning is checked - broadhead tuning has become nearly impossible because of the significant fishtailing.
> 
> I have tried everything I can think of - moving the rest, trying arrows with a weaker spine and stiffer spine, etc - all the standard tuning items. I brought it back to the shop that did the limb repairs and they couldn’t help. I finally brought it to the original shop I had purchased it from who had done a great job it setting it up for me originally. They changed my string and cables (it needed it anyways), and attempted to tune it, but got exactly the same results I did when they shot it - which I think means that this issue isn't necessarily with me (hand torque or something like that). They adjusted it for a while, but couldn’t get it to shoot without the significant fishtail. They finally gave up and said it is something with the limbs like a set in the limbs but he didn't know how to fix it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Here are my answers:

Your bow does not have a yoke system. So you can't yoke tune. That makes sense, thanks

1. Are the spacers in the cams installed right? I had it inspected by the second bow shop and he indicated the limbs were installed right. How do I inspect this to make sure the spacers are installed right (are the spacers the rubber grommet the limb bolt passes through, between the limb and the limb pocket)?
2. How many dots do you have showing on the cam above the limb? 2 on top, 3 on bottom
3. Do you have more cam lean at full draw now than you did before the limb change? I don't notice anything. Is there a way to measure it so I can be sure of this?

I can post photos tonight if it will help.


----------



## MA_Bowhunter (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I appear to have more cam lean than I thought. The attached photo shows the cams leaning to the right when holding the bow ready to draw. Any suggestions of what can I do to correct this?


----------

